
Show HN: Boostpay – All-in-one card-linking as a feature - boostpay
https://boostpay.cash/
======
boostpay
Hi Everyone,

The Boostpay team here to provide some background on our project.

Our team has been hard at work to provide an all-in-one service that provides
card-linking and automatic cashback through a simple network.

We wanted to provide a card-link solution that was flexible, affordable, and
convenient. We wanted to take out the crazy mess behind the current industry
process and allow others to help build the newest wave of automatic cashback.
Boostpay is here to fit your current platform.

Some big difference from other card-linking:

\+ Boostpay works with your existing Plaid system

\+ Simple and Affordable pricing

\+ Straight-forward integration that does not take months

\+ Thousands of Retail Partners already included

\+ Flexible and tailored to your fintech offering

\+ Boostpay manages the entire card-link system for you

Currently Boostpay is in private beta but we hope to open up doors soon. We
are accepting interested projects, which we will work very closely to ensure
success. If interested, please feel free to reach out and signup on the site!

Best,

Boostpay Team

